# Maracujá Mousse



## Raine (Jul 2, 2004)

Maracujá Mousse
(Passion Fruit Mousse) 
There are a lot of different ways of making passion fruit mousse, including the recipe that uses the fresh fruit. Well, the fruit is not readily available in the US, so you make it with frozen passion fruit juice from Venezuela which are can find in Latino markets.  Take it out of the freezer and let it thaw before you use it. 







1 can sweetened condensed milk 

same measure of passion fruit juice 

3 egg whites 

1 envelope of unflavored gelatin 

Blend condensed milk and passion fruit juice. Dissolve gelatin in a cup of water (sprinkle it on water, stir and let it stand for a minute). Beat egg whites until stiff and fold into mixture. Add gelatin. Wet a ring mold and pour the mousse into it. Refrigerate for 6 hours. Unmold and serve with a crème anglaise. Here's the Brazilian version of it. It's a perfect combination of colors and flavors because the mousse will be on the tart side. 

Creme de leite  
2 cups of milk 

4 egg yolks (the three left from the mousse plus one) 

1 cup of sugar 

6 whole cloves 

Dissolve sugar well in milk. Beat egg yolks slightly with a whisk - or in a pinch with a fork - and add to milk and sugar mixture. Strain the mixture and cook over low heat stirring constantly with a wooden spoon until it starts to simmer. DO NOT let it boil, it will curdle on you! Refrigerate. To serve, put a slice of mousse on a plate and spoon creme on top. Use the cloves to decorate the plates. Make sure your guests don't eat them! Great summer dessert.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Raine can you explain this a little bit? You say "Here is the brazilian version of this." Does that mean you are giving a separate version? Then why the reference to using the leftover egg whites? And what is Creme de Leite? Is this a separate ingredient or is this a separate heading for the brazilian name of the dish? ANd how do you serve with creme anglaise? Spoon on top? thx.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2008)

raine hasn't been here in a long time, jp. i doubt you'll get a response.

it appears to me that the standard is with creme anglaise, and the brazillian version uses creme de leite.


----------



## jkath (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for stepping in, buckytom.
jp, here's the site raine used for this recipe - maybe you can get more info here:
Brazilian Desserts: Passion Fruit Mousse


----------

